# Is my girl a hmpk?



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I think I bought her as a hm. But she turned out to be nothing like the photo that was said to be her. The breeder had the same fish listed 2 times. I hope she is a hmpk because I am over the long fined fish. I want to breed her to a hmpk.



















She is very very active, also is a feisty thing too. Her anal fin is shorter and rounder then hm females I see. Seeing that the breeder did not give me the fish that was in the photo she could be anything.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes she is a HMPK. An amazing looking one too.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow she is gorgeous! I love that white spot on top of her head, or is that a scar? Either way, it gives her character! She looks like a HMPK to me, but I'm no expert, just been reading and studying up a lot on them recently, as I just bought one myself. I'm getting more into the short fins myself also.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

thanks she is a cute fish and I want to find her the right male. That is spot is the scales being a different color not a scare. 

I am thinking of breeding her to a Fancy HMPK.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you calculated how much it will cost to breed and raise 200+ fry?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I do not plan on raising 200 fry. I would be luck to get 50 fry worth keeping to sell. I plan on culling the bad ones and letting nature take it's course with the weak. I have done LOTS of research on breeding over the years. In fact I have been looking into it for over 10 years. I have been keeping fish for around 16 years. I have collected many tanks and stuff over the years. 

Breeding can't be more then I have spent over the 16 years on my 5 fish tanks(I have spent a few thousand, I rather not think about it ). I plan on selling my fish in hopes to break even with breeding cost. If I don't break even so what fish keeping is my hobby and always has been. 

I am almost 31 and feel it's now or never. I feel I could raise some fry. I even have a fish room ready to go with racks. This would not be my first time breeding I have bred angle fish, cory cats, and other cichilds. Just never betta fish. 16 years of keeping fish has brought me to this. 

The main cost concern is the heating bill in the winter time. I plan on using a space heater for my fish room and that will not be cheap. Lucky for me husband is being very supportive of my dream. My 4 year old daughter is excited about breeding bettas too. It's so cute. 

So yes I have thought it all out. The money is not the thing it's the raising fry that stresses me out. It is a lot of work. I raised cory cats and that was a stressful adventure I learned a lot.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay. You beat me then lol I have only had cats as pets until November of last year.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

txbettaowner said:


> Okay. You beat me then lol I have only had cats as pets until November of last year.


Fish keeping in general is very expensive over time.


----------



## txbettaowner (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes it is.


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

snowflake311 said:


> Fish keeping in general is very expensive over time.


Wait till you get into shrimp breeding... thousands over 15 years is nothing to the thousands over 9 months on shrimps breeding i am at right now, lol.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Aluka said:


> Wait till you get into shrimp breeding... thousands over 15 years is nothing to the thousands over 9 months on shrimps breeding i am at right now, lol.


Been there done that. I Kept shrimp and bred them for 2 years and I am over it. keeping shrimp was awesome at first but then it got old. I still like shrimp but no longer have shrimp only tanks. 

I think keeping a Reef tanks would be a real investment and a reason I never have tried Saltwater in the 15ish years of keeping fish.

Anyways I will be breeding her to a HMPK Male at the end of this month so only time will tell for sure if she is a HMPK or not.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

I would say HMPK by the dorsal. She may have had a HM cross someplace back but I think you are safe. Whatever you find for her make sure he has a really nice anal. She has the nice fan dorsal that snaps open. I couldn't count her rays but if she has more than 4 she "technically" would be show plakat (HMPK) and not PK. HMPK has pretty strict rules so you should read up on that when deciding on her future mate.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

The male I want to breed to here is this sexy guy. 
he is a HMPK 



Here is the shot of her Tail. This was after trying to spawn her do she looks a little beat up. 


I think he is a HMPK but yes HM was mixed in not too many generation ago.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies (May 19, 2012)

Why not breed her to another big ear?


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

I am going for color and fish with nice form and fins. I plan on breeding the offspring back to each other and that should give me some big ears in th f2 batch. Then I will breed the best big ears to eachother. I think these 2 fish should give me some nice fry. I also want to see how the big ear gene works. I also can't find a nice marble big ear. So that's kind of my goal. I want a fish that looks like the male but big ears. 

I have a big ear salamander pair but the male is not that great. Not show quality. He is kind of small too I tried to breed him to this blue female it was their first time. She did great he never got the wrap right.


----------



## bambijarvis (Jul 15, 2012)

I love seeing non-salamander big ears.xD
The pair looks great and I hope you have a large, healthy spawn.


----------

